# Guide Bushing



## Bill1187 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi, This is my first. I've got a problem and I think I'll have to get another jig. I had a black and decker router that I've used off and on for about 30 years. It finally quit so I got a craftsman 320-17543. I've got a Dovetail jig 92570 that use's a guide bushing that screws to the bottom of the base. This model doesn't have any screw holes to mount and even if there was the base is to thick. Any ideas?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

You will need to pickup the item below

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

======



Bill1187 said:


> Hi, This is my first. I've got a problem and I think I'll have to get another jig. I had a black and decker router that I've used off and on for about 30 years. It finally quit so I got a craftsman 320-17543. I've got a Dovetail jig 92570 that use's a guide bushing that screws to the bottom of the base. This model doesn't have any screw holes to mount and even if there was the base is to thick. Any ideas?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bill and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and  remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

